# Best mid June surf fishing



## DPS (Sep 15, 2015)

My wife and I are planning on going to Florida in mid June, can anyone recommend where the surf fishing will be good that time of year. Not interested in shark fishing, really looking for good eating fish. We are open to anywhere in Florida including the Keys. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

In mid June, the Croaker and Whiting bite is typically excellent along south Hutchinson Island when the winds are light and surf is relatively calm. The pompano bite is over by late May to early June but you may get 1 or 2 stragglers (same for Bluefish) There are numerous beach accesses where you can park and walk to the surf from Middle Cove in the north to Santa Lucea to the south. Best Plan is to stop at one beach access and if the water is too brown go to the next access. Dont waste your time fishing in brown water or water with a lot of seaweed. The best time is usually from 2 hours before to 2 hours after high tide, especially when this period happens to be in the early morning or late afternoon. Fish bites shrimp and clam flavor are the ticket. I wouldn't wasnt my time with real bait. Do not cast very far. Most of these fish require a short pitch with light tackle---the first drop off at high tide. The fish are at your feet. If for some reason the surf is rough then plan B if you already have reservations would be one of the inlets. Get prepared for high humidity. But it wont be as hot right near the water if the wind is onshore with the seabreeze since the water is about 85 degrees that time of year.

ps. You could get surprised by a Jack Crevalle or Snook on that light tackle in the first trough which would make for the fight of your life.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

The Keys are my favorite place in the whole wide world !!
- BUT - it is scorching _HOT_ in June anywhere South of Miami !!!
not too much to say about other spots on the East or West coast.


----------

